# need some feedback before I commit



## jstuedle (Jul 3, 2007)

*    I am working a deal with a wedding  photographer friend that is getting out of the business. He shoots the wedding  with Blads, and reception with a D1X. The Blads are what I am working on.  His  rig is:*
*2 - Hassleblad 500CM*
*1 - Hassleblad 501CM*
*1 - 50mm lens*
*1 - 80mm lens*
*1 - 150mm lens*
*1 - 45 degree finder*
*1 - 90 degree sport finder*
*1 - waist level finder*
*6 - film backs*
*2 - Lumadyne flashes with  brackets*
*4 - battery packs for above with  chargers*
*all lens and body caps and other misc  accessories*
* 1 - Tamrac case w/wheels for all the  above


*
*    The price we have talked about is $2000. All  equipment is in very good condition as he really takes care of his gear. It's  not wore out pro left overs. I think it's fair, what do you all think. I would  really like to hear as many opinions as possible before I pull the trigger on  this one. 2K is a lot of money to me right now. I have not shot hardly any film  in 8 years. As I've mentioned in other threads, I'm thinking of the old days of  brown fingers and cat pee stop bath. Just wanted to air this to see what ya-all  think.*


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not up to speed on current prices but for 3 Hassies, 3 lenses and 6 backs...plus that other stuff...it sounds like a great deal.


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree.  That sounds like a great price.  I'm sure Dimitri or Matt will weigh in, but if you've got the cash to spend, I doubt that you will be able to put that kit together for less from eBay....Plus you know the seller so you have some idea what you're getting into.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 4, 2007)

Read my lips: take it!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Wow!! All that for 2 grand? :hail:

You know it's good equipment because has been used by a Pro and they know how to use their equipment, not abuse it.

Gosh, only the three lenses would amount to nearly 2 grand!


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 4, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Read my lips: take it!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



See?  :greenpbl:


----------



## Steph (Jul 4, 2007)

Here in the UK that would be a great bargain. Here for £1000 (about $2000) you would probably buy 1x500CM, 1x50mm, 1x80mm and maybe 2 backs. Go for it!!


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 4, 2007)

If you don't take it, I'll sell my crappy car and buy it myself!


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. Good news, Cathy said to go for it, so when he returns from his trip it will happen. Will let you know when I get it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 5, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Good news, Cathy said to go for it, so when he returns from is trip it will happen. Will let you know when I get it.


 
Excellent! Let us know and early congrats!


----------

